# Full JBA Exhaust excellent



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

Mods are JBA shortys, mid pipes high flow cats,JBA cat back, massive speed wires. diablo and custom tune and modified air biox. Dyno at 381 and 380 RWHP and torque. sound is awsome and exhaust tips look great.


----------

